# RWL-34



## toek (Jun 30, 2011)

There is a swedish steel RWL-34 its supose to be of good quality. 
Anyone heard kitchen knifes in this steel? Im going to order a few blades and im looking at RWL-34 or AEB-L. 

http://www.damasteel.com/pdf/rwl34-datasheet.pdf


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 30, 2011)

RWL34, CPM154, ATS34, 154CM, are, for all intents and purposes, the same steel. Virtually the same. The first two are partical metalurgy, one made bu Udderholm, the other now by Niagra Speciality Metals (formerly made by Crucible) Either make great knives if the HT is on.


----------



## toek (Jul 1, 2011)

RWL-34 is considerably more expensive than AEB-L, is it any use in going for RWL-34 or is AEB-L good eunogh?


----------

